# Computer crashes at startup



## LokeOfAsgard (May 10, 2013)

First of, I'm sorry if this is in the wrong section. Anyway on to the problem.

I bought a new computer about a year ago. Everything was working fine. But then I bought windows 8 by christmas. Since then my computer has crashed everytime I start it up. No real problem though, since it restarts itself and then it works. But I'm a bit worried that it is something wrong with my computer and would like to know the problem before the warranty wears off.

Here are my specs

 Intel Core i7-3770 3,4GHz 8MB LGA1155 BOX 
 Gigabyte H61MA-D3V mATX LGA1155 
 
 4GB DDR3 1333MHz (4GBx1) 
 AMD HD6570 GDDR3 1GB PCIe 
 500GB 16MB cache, SATA3 3.5"
 
 24x DL DVD+/-RW brännare, SATA 
 Codegen Q-3355-CA Miditower svart/silver 
 Codegen 400Watt Power Supply, 120mm fan 
 Integrated, Realtek 6-Channel Audio 
 Integrated, 10/100/1000Mbit


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you run the *Windows 8 Upgrade Advisor* before you installed Windows 8 to see if your computer was compatible? Windows 8 Upgrade Advisor | Windows8update.com - Windows 8 News and Updates
Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager *are there any devices with yellow flags? If so, these devices need drivers installed. 
What version of Windows 8? *32bit* (x86) or* 64bit*? Download the* Chipset *driver and any other drivers you need from the Gigabyte drivers page: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-H61MA-D3V (rev. 2.1)


----------



## LokeOfAsgard (May 10, 2013)

I ran the upgrade advisor before installing, no yellow flags appear, and I have 64 bit windows.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Download the* Chipset *driver .....from the Gigabyte drivers page: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-H61MA-D3V (rev. 2.1)


A computer that shuts down on it's own is caused by either overheating or possibly a failing *P*ower *S*upply *U*nit. Shut down the computer, clean out all dust and blow out all fans with a can of compressed air. Start the computer and make sure all fans are spinning. Look at the label for the *PSU* and report the *Make, Model# and Wattage. *
Try doing a Clean Boot. 
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4184&dl=1#driver


----------



## aadityapatil17 (May 8, 2013)

*Bring it back to the Manufacturer and tell them that the software that they installed is not working properly and keeps on crashing.
They can reset or refreshed it to its factory settings and would extend his Warranty.
Just a heads up, they will say that they need to contact Microsoft because it is not hardware issue, but as a respond to that, they are the one who installed and configured the software.*


----------



## aadityapatil17 (May 8, 2013)

*You can also check the event logs to check for the error code and what could be the possible reason for crashing.*


----------

